# BorsaBella travel bag update--additional fabrics



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Thought I'd put this up as a separate post as it's tough to track where specific conversations are happening right now here in Accessories--our bag conversations are crossing with our cover threads are falling into our skin discussions. LOL!

Someone had asked yesterday when we could expect other fabrics to show up for the travel bags--I know the Etsy site has only shown the same five for days. As it turns out, Melissa has posted the travel bags in other fabrics on her direct site. http://www.borsabella.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=15&Itemid=59&vmcchk=1&Itemid=59 There are around 10 up there right now, all patterns we've seen on other products in her current lineup.

If you're waiting on something different pattern-wise, I spoke with her this morning; she's anticipating the newest fabric additions to her line to start arriving as soon as this weekend, so I think we may start seeing some products from these next week!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post Victoria, exciting news. I am waiting on the new fabrics to order Travel Bag # 2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I don't need another one but that hasn't stopped me yet.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am waiting for the new fabrics too - I am really not to fond of most of her current ones (not really into the retro stuff)


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

TM, I think she does custom work. Should you care to put in the time, she'll make a bag with whatever fabric you want, you just have to send it to her


----------



## amanda924 (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish you all would quit talking about these travel bags...I want one so so bad but hubby is going to throw a fit after what I've spent on my kindle and it's accessories already in the past month


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

akjak said:


> TM, I think she does custom work. Should you care to put in the time, she'll make a bag with whatever fabric you want, you just have to send it to her


Yep, she does. Here's my new bag that just arrived today. She was very easy to work with and it fits my kindle2 in its m-edge executive case perfectly. I have a feeling she'll be getting lots more of my business in the future.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

ooh Ephany, very pretty!!  Nice combination.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OH MAN!  I want a travel bag SO, SO bad....but I wasn't nuts about the 5 she had posted on etsy.com.  THEN I get directed to her other site and there are 2 that I really like but NOW, I hear she has new fabrics coming next week!  *sigh*

What to do, what to do?

I think I will hang on to see the new fabrics.....*grumblegrumblenotgoodatwaitinggrumblegrumble*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it ephany!! They are so great, I have one and want another one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That one is so pretty ephany. I had hoped mine would be here today, but it wasn't. Maybe tomorrow. I can't wait to see it.

KindleKay, are there other fabrics on her website that you like? If you find one that isn't a Travel Bag, she'll do a custom order for you. That's what I did. I've got a gorgeous black/white/pink one coming.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Luv, you black/white/pink one is on her website!!  I saw it.  That is one that I am seriously considering...


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

akjak said:


> TM, I think she does custom work. Should you care to put in the time, she'll make a bag with whatever fabric you want, you just have to send it to her


Thanks! If I don't care for her new fabrics - i will contact her and see if i can send in some fabric for her to use.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

KindleKay (#1652) said:


> OH MAN! I want a travel bag SO, SO bad....but I wasn't nuts about the 5 she had posted on etsy.com. THEN I get directed to her other site and there are 2 that I really like but NOW, I hear she has new fabrics coming next week! *sigh*
> 
> What to do, what to do?
> 
> I think I will hang on to see the new fabrics.....*grumblegrumblenotgoodatwaitinggrumblegrumble*


Get one of the two you like now, and then another one later! Everyone wins, especially the economy! (I keep telling myself that. I just bought a travel bag and a gadget bag from Melissa tonight.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (#1652) said:


> Luv, you black/white/pink one is on her website!! I saw it. That is one that I am seriously considering...


I'll post pictures when I get it. I don't know what fabric she did for the inside. She said she surprise me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

frojazz said:


> Get one of the two you like now, and then another one later! Everyone wins, especially the economy! (I keep telling myself that. I just bought a travel bag and a gadget bag from Melissa tonight.)


LOL--that's been my excuse all week!

Much as I want a third bag, or a second and third Oberon, I just put money into a few more books so I can actually READ on my Kindle again. Reading a DTB this afternoon was so.....old school. It was horrifying. I was petrified I'd get a paper cut.   

KindleKay--if you think you'd use a travel bag this week, do what frojazz suggests & order one now--turnaround & shipping times are excellent. But if not, I'd wait. It's just a few more days to see what other fabrics she'll have to work with.

Of course, who am I to talk? I was eyeballing that ebay fabric posted earlier today & thinking about a bag made from that.........


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

wow, my credit card is going to get a hammering this month. The bags look great


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

The accessories board should really come with a warning. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

KMA said:


> The accessories board should really come with a warning. Those are gorgeous!


What?!? We don't want to warn people! We want people to join in on our big happy enabling party!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a gorgeous bag, you are making me want ANOTHER!!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, I'm really quite pleased with it. I also ordered a kindle sleeve this weekend, DH appropriated my m-edge cover for a few months (he's traveling and doesn't want to risk shipping to a hotel) so I figured I could use one of Melissa's kindle sleeves until I get my cover back. Besides you can never have too many bags right?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ephany said:


> Thanks, I'm really quite pleased with it. I also ordered a kindle sleeve this weekend, DH appropriated my m-edge cover for a few months (he's traveling and doesn't want to risk shipping to a hotel) so I figured I could use one of Melissa's kindle sleeves until I get my cover back. Besides you can never have too many bags right?


Do you really think anyone is going to disagree with you? LOL.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait til you guys see Melissa's new gadget bags....I got a sneaky peeky and I ordered one.  She is waiting to post the pics until she can get some stock built up.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Wait til you guys see Melissa's new gadget bags....I got a sneaky peeky and I ordered one. She is waiting to post the pics until she can get some stock built up.


What are they for? cell phone, ipod, same stuff as the old gadget bags?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes.....I emailed Melissa and she suggested that for my new medical situation, I may like it for quick trips out: it will hold my iPhone, my DL, my CC, money....little stuff.  The new ones look like a mini-travel bag!!!  (Zip in front)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Yes.....I emailed Melissa and she suggested that for my new medical situation, I may like it for quick trips out: it will hold my iPhone, my DL, my CC, money....little stuff. The new ones look like a mini-travel bag!!! (Zip in front)


So it's smaller than the current Travel Bag?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

It looks like the current travel bag in the size of the current gadget bag


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> It looks like the current travel bag in the size of the current gadget bag


Sounds perfect for tossing in the essentials before heading out the door, thanks!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got one like that from LeSportsac that just holds my iPhone in one pocket, and wallet stuff in another. Sadly, LeSportsac isn't making that style any more, so I can't wait to see what Melissa's come up with


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is this the new gadget bag? Or is there another one coming?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

That looks like what's being described to me. ^^


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

That is the bag that Melissa showed me on Friday night!!!  That is the new gadget bag!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ Darn it. I NEED that  ^^


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I WANT ONE!!!!!!   

And just after I promised, no more spending!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I think they are super cute, but I honestly don't think I would ever use it!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I would use it a lot; I like to take just the necessities, and this would work great--then just pop it into my purse for outings when I want it all with me!!!

Often I'll just grab my ID and keys and go, and then when I go somewhere else, I've forgotten my ID in some pants pocket or coat.  Not a good situation.  I freak out, and my hubby is so good.  He tells me, "Calm down, I'm sure you'll find it in a pocket somewhere...didn't you wear your jeans the other night?"  And then I find it, and all is well.  But if I had a larger gadget bag...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, fro, I agree.  I am going to have to have to give up my gi-normous purse for medical reasons.  I ordered a Hip Zip bag in hopes of scaling down and in my email conversation with Melissa, she suggested the new gadget bag for quick trips out.  I think this is something that I will really use!  (At least, I hope so!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

frojazz said:


> Often I'll just grab my ID and keys and go, and then when I go somewhere else, I've forgotten my ID in some pants pocket or coat. Not a good situation. I freak out, and my hubby is so good. He tells me, "Calm down, I'm sure you'll find it in a pocket somewhere...didn't you wear your jeans the other night?" And then I find it, and all is well. But if I had a larger gadget bag...


This is me.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I really like her new fabrics!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so jealous!  Where are you all getting the "sneak peeks" at the new bags and fabrics
I know I can count on all of you to let us all know the moment Melissa has added her new bags and fabric on her site. So happy to have found this wonderful board filled with wonderful people!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I emailed Melissa to ask her about a different fabric for the hip zip bag and she offered up the new gadget bag....She is really a great person, email her!!!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I cannot believe how addictive this board is and the discussions about the accessories!!! I feel a bit like a stalker.....going to both the Borsa Bella and Etsy site several times a day, along with this board to make sure I'm kept in the loop at all times!!!

I want to order the travel bag, minus loops and strap, but am waiting patiently for the first showing of her new fabric.  She emailed me last week and said she hopes to have them on her site this week, so, cc in hand, I am ready to order at first sighting!  Reminds me of the time I waited until midnight in Toys R Us for the expected arrival of a Cabbage Patch doll the week before Christmas!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kendra said:


> Reminds me of the time I waited until midnight in Toys R Us for the expected arrival of a Cabbage Patch doll the week before Christmas!


AH! Now THAT brings back memories!!! Although, I was the child in want who ALWAYS looked down the doll aisle every time we went to the store in hopes of seeing the yellow, funny shaped box....


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I was the crazed Mom who had to have it!  Now, 25 years later I'm waiting for a cover and travel bag for my first K2!  Nothing much changes except time!  It's 12:20 AM here in the east coast and have to close the laptop so I can somewhat function tomorrow at work.....
Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just an FYI-Melissa has the large gadget bag up on her blog site.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Melissa has two new fabrics that I did not see yesterday, Rage of Roses, sooooo pretty and Huckleberry Fireworks, very cute. According to Melissa the last one is very durable and you can wipe almost anything off of it.

She also has the video of the KB giveaway with her adorable little boys.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

There's still more to come too--she sent me a pic of a lovely blue/brown combo that should be available in a week or two when I queried her about the base color for the Stephanie Plum (that one is definitely more lavender, not blue).

We'll just have to keep checking daily, right? LOL


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Melissa has two new fabrics that I did not see yesterday, Rage of Roses, sooooo pretty and Huckleberry Fireworks, very cute. According to Melissa the last one is very durable and you can wipe almost anything off of it.
> 
> She also has the video of the KB giveaway with her adorable little boys.


Yes, it is like an oil cloth, laminated style. She is actually making a laptop sleeve with that and a kindle bag with the rage of roses.
I will post pics when I get them!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah!  Octochick!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Yes, it is like an oil cloth, laminated style. She is actually making a laptop sleeve with that and a kindle bag with the rage of roses.
> I will post pics when I get them!


Oh that rose one would make a great laptop sleeve (I know, you said the other way around, but as soon as you said laptop, I saw the Roses..My laptop is red)

Melissa is making me a Large Gadget bag to match the Travel Bag I got.


----------

